# 20 innovative business cards to inspire you



## Daf57 (Oct 1, 2014)

Saw this on one of the creative blogs I stalk and thought it was interesting. There are a lot of creative people out wandering about! 

20 innovative business cards to inspire you | Branding | Creative Bloq


----------



## fenderbender4 (Nov 7, 2014)

God these lists make me feel inferior. Pretty cool ideas.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't get #4. Is it supposed to say something or just be random letters?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 8, 2014)

Some of these are pretty dumb 

But some are pretty cool 

My favorite is Powell


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 9, 2014)

I dig some of these, I'm having my next cards made on a 3D printer. I should have a draft/preview version soon for examination.


----------

